
Bloomberg spends $60m on Facebook ads then quits Presidential race - davidfoster
https://adsp.ai/7charts/us-presidential-campaign/
======
sarcasmatwork
60m could have helped alot of people. Insane way to waste so much money imho.

~~~
vzidex
$60M is only a small part of what he spent too - by the end of February his
advertising spend was ~$400M [1], with who knows how much money spent on
hiring staff, renting offices, etc.

Bloomberg is a great example of how hard our world's richest will fight tooth
and nail to hold on to their wealth.

[1] [https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/bloomberg-
surpasses-...](https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/bloomberg-
surpasses-400m-in-ad-spending-for-2020-race)

